# The Final Countdown



## CommanderRabbJr (Sep 3, 2015)

I like this movie, I always thought of the fights between the Mitsubishi Zero and the F-14 were fun.
Even though its not very realistic, I found it fun entertainment.

Any others out there like this movie?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah I guess I liked it. The scene I liked best was when the guy tells the captured Japanese pilot about the as yet to happen attack on Pearl Harbor...listing the 6 carriers...the look on his face...


----------



## mikewint (Sep 3, 2015)

Yup, I like it too. The scene where the jets over-fly the senators cabin cruiser...priceless

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyjNInIH4Hw_


----------



## pbehn (Sep 3, 2015)

I only read about it in Wikipedia's history of WW2, a defining moment and no wonder the Japanese surrendered.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2015)

How can you not like this movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2015)

pbehn said:


> I only read about it in Wikipedia's history of WW2, a defining moment and no wonder the Japanese surrendered.



Whaaaaaaa....?????


----------



## pbehn (Sep 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Whaaaaaaa....?????



Welcome to the new world, fact and fiction live in each others pockets. Try discussing Braveheart with a Scot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2015)

I liked it too!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2015)

Yep, I've liked it since I was a kid


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2015)

I thought it was great, better than camp as Christmas top gun !


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 4, 2015)

Have it on DVD. One of my favorites from back then. Time travel, World War 2 and airplanes. What's not to like.


----------



## Boa (Sep 5, 2015)

I've liked it since 1941....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MacArther (Sep 6, 2015)

Probably one of the few good "Revisionist history" pieces out there....Great movie!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2015)

There's several movies made along these lines that I like, but my favorite would have to be an episode from the Twilight Zone tv series, titled "The Last Flight" about a WWI RFC pilot appearing through the clouds attempting to land his Nieuport at a modern (for 1960) air base.

Twilight Zone - The Last Flight - IMDb (1960)


----------



## mikewint (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice one Dave, the old Twilight Zone was really something in the day


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

I live there - it's called Macclesfield !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I live there - it's called Macclesfield !!


Ahh...so you were out for a jaunt and they mistook you for a wayward RFC time-traveller?


----------



## CommanderRabbJr (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, I liked it also. another 80s World War II movie I liked was "The Philadephia Experiment." Not the sequel, the original.


----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2015)

I remember a Japanese movie where a tank and I think a helicopter went back to Samurai times, it had a massive battle scene in it.

Think from late 70's, early 80's


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 15, 2015)

rochie said:


> I remember a Japanese movie where a tank and I think a helicopter went back to Samurai times, it had a massive battle scene in it.
> 
> Think from late 70's, early 80's


Maybe this one?
Sengoku jieitai (GI Samurai)


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Valdez (Oct 15, 2015)

No CGI effects in this movie......


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2015)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Maybe this one?
> Sengoku jieitai (GI Samurai)
> 
> 
> Wheels



Thats the one, might have to track that down


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2015)

I keep looking at this thread and thinking of Dave Coverdale's Europe and their anthemic rock track; "It's the Final Countdown... do do doo dooo, di di dit dit diiii, do do doo dooo, di di dit dit diiii...


----------

